# Ruf Hand der Rache und Taunka



## taranis1104 (19. Dezember 2008)

Moinmoin

Weisst jemand wie man Ruf bei den Fraktion Hand der Rache und Taunka farmt? gibts irgendwo dailys oder muss besondere mobs hauen?

danke schon mal für die Antworten

cu


----------



## Beloxy (19. Dezember 2008)

guggst du  http://www.rpguides.de/index.php


----------



## Maladin (19. Dezember 2008)

Beloxy schrieb:


> guggst du  http://www.rpguides.de/index.php



Da könnte der TE lange suchen. In der Buffed WoW DB gibt es eine Reihe von Quests, die du angezeigt bekommst, wenn du nach den Fraktionen schaust.


Die Hand der Rache 
Die Taunka

Es wäre etwas besser gewesen, du hättest die Suche benutzt, bevor du hier einen Thread eröffnest.

/wink maladin


----------



## Mäuserich (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich krame mal diesen alten Thread raus weil ich die gleiche Frage habe (primär geht es mir aber um die Taunka) aber noch keine wirklich zufrieden stellende Antwort finden konnte.

Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine daily oder Mobs die man einfach klatschen kann. Allerdings habe ich gehört das es eine Quest geben soll die mir Ruf pro Questmob gibt solange ich die Quest im Log habe. Kennt einer die Quest oder kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Bevor doofe Fragen kommen: ja ich weiss das es da keine tollen (oder schlechten) items für Ruf gibt, ich möchte die Fraktion trotzdem Ehrfürchtig kriegen weil ich gerne alle Nordend-Fraktionen ehrfürchtig haben will.



Beloxy schrieb:


> guggst du  http://www.rpguides.de/index.php


Im Reputation-Guide werden die Taunka zwar aufgeführt aber keine Infos bereitgestellt.




Maladin schrieb:


> Da könnte der TE lange suchen. In der Buffed WoW DB gibt es eine Reihe von Quests, die du angezeigt bekommst, wenn du nach den Fraktionen schaust.
> 
> 
> Die Hand der Rache
> ...


Die Quests sind schön und gut und vor allem auch hinlänglich bekannt, dummerweise reichen sie nicht um auf Ehrfürchtig zu kommen...


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Es müsste sich eigentlich so verhalten:
- Das Äscherne Verdikt (The Ashen Verdict) Neutral Eiskronenzitadelle 
- Die Hand der Rache (The Hand of Vengeance) Neutral Hafen der Vergeltung (Heulender Fjord) 
- Die Sonnenhäscher (The Sunreavers) Neutral Zuflucht der Sonnenhäscher (Dalaran) 
- Die Taunka (The Taunka) Neutral Taunka'le 
- Expedition der Horde (Horde Expedition) Neutral Kriegshymenfeste (Boreanische Tundra) 
- Kriegshymnenoffensive (Warsong Offensive) Neutral Kriegshymnenfeste (Boreanische Tundra) 

All diese Fraktionen sind Teilfraktionen von der "Expedition der Horde". Ist man nun bei einer Fraktion auf Ehrfürchtig beim Maximum angelangt und macht weitere Quests, so müsste theoretisch der Ruf auf die anderen Teilfraktionen weiterverteilt werden, so wie es bei den Hauptfraktionen Horde/Allianz der Fall ist. Ob das wirklich so ist, weiss ich nicht, müsste mal einer ausprobieren.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Expedition der Horde (Horde Expedition) Neutral Kriegshymenfeste (Boreanische Tundra)



Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich. Für diese Fraktion kann man über Heroische Instanzen den Ruf verbessern, wenn man keinen Wappenrock trägt. So könnte man nach Erreichen der Stufe Ehrfürchtig auch bei allen anderen Fraktion Ruf farmen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2009)

die antwort ist: garnicht
man kommt nur soweit wie die normalen qs ruf geben, dann is schluss


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich. Für diese Fraktion kann man über Heroische Instanzen den Ruf verbessern, wenn man keinen Wappenrock trägt. So könnte man nach Erreichen der Stufe Ehrfürchtig auch bei allen anderen Fraktion Ruf farmen.


Naja warum nicht? Wie gesagt bei der Horde läuft das genau so ab und das Prinzip mit dem Ruf ohne Wappenrock würde dem Prinzip vom Ruf im Alteractal entsprechen. Aber ob das tatsächlich funktioniert weiss ich auch nicht. Auf alle Fälle denk ich, dass es bei den Dailies anderer Teilfraktionen ziemlich sicher funktionieren wird.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Es ist immer noch kein endgültiger Beweis aber dieser Spieler hat nahezu alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig,
außer die beiden Allianz Fraktionen, die meines Wissens den Horden Fraktion Hand der Rache etc. entsprechen

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...n&gn=Refuge


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt aber sowohl für die Forscherliga als auch für die Frosterben Dailies durch welche man Ruf steigern kann, also hat er sich vermutlich die einfach noch nicht zum Ziel gesetzt. Aber wie gesagt, von mir ist alles reine Spekulation, das müsste jemand ausprobieren, der Lust hat ^^


----------



## Scampie (2. Dezember 2009)

Also die Alllianzfraktionen "Frosterben" und "Forscherliga" kann man auf max Ruf bringen. Bisher sind mir für jede nur eine Daily bekannt, weswegen das recht lange dauert.


----------

